# Forest Farm nr Wood Dalling (Norfolk)



## hamishsfriend (Mar 8, 2011)

This is another derelict farmhouse that I failed to find information about. Its rooms are stripped bare and apart from the fireplaces, a couple of wall cupboards and bits of wallpaper, no traces remain of the previous owners. The upstairs floors and the two staircases have started to rot and several upstairs doors at the rear of the building lead to no-where - there must have been an extension here at some time (I am guessing). The house had no mains water and, as far as I can tell, no electricity. A brick outhouse stands by its south-western corner. The old house (currently occupied by a family of pigeons) is falling apart quietly, with doors and exterior walls being adorned by layers of flaking paint in lovely subtle colours. Besides a few broken windows, mercifully, there are no signs of vandalism. The adjoining barns and outbuildings are in good condition.












The front does not look all too bad. The following photos show details of the rear of the building.









































A look into the outhouse.

On to the interior:































This, I think, is a mummified bat. Apologies for picture quality, my camera refused to focus.











Everything still in place in the wash house.






A peek into one of the sheds.


----------



## Bunker Bill (Mar 8, 2011)

Blimey what a find, that hasn't been lived in for a few years, great pic's, i love the old plank and brace doors


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice find mate.Great to see the old bucket privvie still complete with bucket and lid and the old wash house boiler as well we had a similar find on here recently

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17459[/ame]


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 9, 2011)

Bunker Bill said:


> Blimey what a find, that hasn't been lived in for a few years, great pic's, i love the old plank and brace doors





oldscrote said:


> Nice find mate.Great to see the old bucket privvie still complete with bucket and lid and the old wash house boiler as well we had a similar find on here recently



Thanks, both. 

Visiting this house was like stepping into another time, wondering when it might have been abandoned. Lovely doors, I agree. I had difficulties getting away from these doors, I took lots of pictures of them, then went back and took some more. Lol

Thanks for the link to a previous thread on the same subject.


----------



## scribble (Mar 9, 2011)

A great report. That bat looks HUGE!


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 9, 2011)

scribble said:


> A great report. That bat looks HUGE!



Thanks. Concerning the bat, it was fairly large - a serotine, maybe? http://www.wildaboutbritain.co.uk/?q=serotine-bat


----------



## scribble (Mar 10, 2011)

We met a lovely serotin at Whitby Gothic Weekend. His name was Sid. He purred!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 12, 2011)

hamishsfriend said:


> ...I had difficulties getting away from these doors, I took lots of pictures of them, then went back and took some more. Lol.


I'd be exactly the same!  What a lovely find...so many nice details and great, faded dereliction.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice thread! The pic of the bat almost looks 3D where is hasnt focused prperly lol


----------



## Anotherworld (Apr 7, 2011)

brilliant!


----------

